

Programming Communities - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/programming-communities/#px

======
gus_massa
This submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8215542)
/#peg

Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8211203)
/#hnn

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8209064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8209064)
/#p

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8207339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8207339)
/

